# Is there a point applying Canada PR ?



## Akarsh (Aug 5, 2015)

Is there a point applying Canada PR ?

I am from India and my CRS score is between 380-400. As per last express entry cut off had gone to 457 points.

Even if I apply, is there a chance that I will get an offer from Canadian Employer so that I get additional 600 points.

I think to wait for points to come down to 350+, it will take another 1-2 years. Wouldn't it be better to apply to some other country ?

Please advice and suggest me if I am on the wrong track.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Akarsh said:


> Is there a point applying Canada PR ?



Decide that for yourself.





> I am from India and my CRS score is between 380-400. As per last express entry cut off had gone to 457 points.



Then you clearly don't meet what are likely to be the minimum requirements.





> Even if I apply, is there a chance that I will get an offer from Canadian Employer so that I get additional 600 points.



How do you expect us to be able to answer that?




> I think to wait for points to come down to 350+, it will take another 1-2 years.


You are banking on that ever happening and there is no guarantee that it will.




> Wouldn't it be better to apply to some other country ?



How are we supposed to answer that? Figure it out for yourself.


----------



## Akarsh (Aug 5, 2015)

I can make a decision myself. Reason for asking abt canada is bcos without 400 plus crs points, will i get a chance to apply.

Say I give ielts today, score is valid for 2 yrs and i apply pr for canada. The crs points dont come down to my score of 370 in next 2 yrs. Then my ielts score will be invalid. Do i again have to apply for ielts again ?


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Yes, you will have to re-sit your IELTS. 

If the exam has a 2 year expiry, unless the Government of Canada (or Australia or the UK etc) has stated otherwise, there is no way that they will accept an expired score report. If they did accep an expired score report, why would they bother mentioning an expiry date.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Akarsh said:


> I can make a decision myself.


Then why are you asking us?




> Reason for asking abt canada is bcos without 400 plus crs points, will i get a chance to apply.


Based on the minimums thus far I doubt it.





> Say I give ielts today



If you are planning to do that exam you had best learn the difference between 'give' and 'take'. One does not 'give' an exam, one 'takes' an exam.




> score is valid for 2 yrs and i apply pr for canada. The crs points dont come down to my score of 370 in next 2 yrs. Then my ielts score will be invalid. Do i again have to apply for ielts again ?



If it is only valid for two years and you don't meet the minimum requirements during that time then of course you would need to take it again. The fact that the score becomes invalid should have made it clear.


----------



## OldPro (Feb 18, 2015)

Akarsh, it sounds like what you want is for someone to tell you that yes it will go down and yes you will have a chance in the next 2 years. 

No one here has a crystal ball and can predict that. Your guess is as good as anyone else's. There is no point asking here.


----------

